# If you wake up...



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

this thread is a joke
and see that your chi is gone...
:daisy: I probally took it....
On my list is MChis's Mari, Dahlia, Brody, Draco, London's Kiki, Mandy's honey, zac, TLI's Jade, and Dexter.

:coolwink:

They are all so cute! I want every chi in the world...:foxes15: XD But that would be unreal... Sadly.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

That is sweet.But you can't have Dahlia because I LOVE her.I would just love to snuggle and kiss her alllll day.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow thanks for the compliment that you want to 
dognap my Dahlia!! LOL.
You`re welcome to browse her photo album and 
"steal" a pic of her anytime!! 
Sorry but shes one of a kind and mine!!


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

Lol Glad Butter isn't in the list. I lovez my Butter toast T_T


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont blame you. I always have urges for larceny and dognapping when looking at the photo's!!
My wish list includes the MChi quin's, Tabitha, Chloe and Nora, and Coop(honorary Chi!!).
I'd want the Chiwee's too but Im such a heffalump I'd be afraid I'd squish them!!LOL


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Gia is already Mine*

Oh no the chi wee`s Gia is already mine!!
Theresa and me cut a deal........
Gia was here trick or treating and stayed.
I have to send her back with Dahlia for xmas.
Also she is Dahlias "God mother". LOL.
Just kidding....but she did say she would give
Dahlia a home if she ever needed one!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

On my list would be Dahlia,Zoey,Jade.Joie,Nora.I think that is all.lol.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmp good then I don't have to worry then


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL! what a silly thread this was


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont blame you. I always have urges for larceny and dognapping when looking at the photo's!!
> My wish list includes the MChi quin's, Tabitha, Chloe and Nora, and Coop(honorary Chi!!).
> I'd want the Chiwee's too but Im such a heffalump I'd be afraid I'd squish them!!LOL


samsies!! 



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow thanks for the compliment that you want to
> dognap my Dahlia!! LOL.
> You`re welcome to browse her photo album and
> "steal" a pic of her anytime!!
> Sorry but shes one of a kind and mine!!


She is one of a kind, a Little princess x



Kioana said:


> Hmp good then I don't have to worry then


you do have to worry because i want Justice & jasper


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

hehe I'm flattered Mari is on your list! For me - I'd love to take Chloe & Fern...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> this thread is a joke
> and see that your chi is gone...
> :daisy: I probally took it....
> On my list is MChis's Mari, Dahlia, Brody, Draco, London's Kiki, Mandy's honey, zac, TLI's Jade, and Dexter.
> ...


I wondered where she had gone this morning. :wink: Cute thread! Jade sends her love. :daisy: :love7:



catz4m8z said:


> I dont blame you. I always have urges for larceny and dognapping when looking at the photo's!!
> My wish list includes the MChi quin's, Tabitha, Chloe and Nora, and Coop(honorary Chi!!).
> I'd want the Chiwee's too but Im such a heffalump I'd be afraid I'd squish them!!LOL


You wouldn't squish them, promise. They live in a house with 8 people's feet going everywhere, including a bunch of kids in and out. :lol: They all say thank you for thinking about them. :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Oh no the chi wee`s Gia is already mine!!
> Theresa and me cut a deal........
> Gia was here trick or treating and stayed.
> I have to send her back with Dahlia for xmas.
> ...


A deal's a deal, right? :lol: I'll be waiting for my Christmas present.  And you're right, my home is always open. 



FBRaRrN said:


> On my list would be Dahlia,Zoey,Jade.Joie,Nora.I think that is all.lol.


Jade says thank you!  You are all so kind!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww KiKi is on the list! Hmm I shall have to tighten up security 

I'd have every dog on this forum! I dont think I could pick just one! Im greedy


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol Justice is an OCD dog so you won't have to wash your stuff. when she get stressed she gets overly stressted she licks stuff for 20-30 mins

She's the old lady that looks out the window all day the dog has issues you still want her ?

Jasper is a happy go lucky dog and is chill with everything


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Kioana said:


> lol Justice is an OCD dog so you won't have to wash your stuff. when she get stressed she gets overly stressted she licks stuff for 20-30 mins
> 
> She's the old lady that looks out the window all day the dog has issues you still want her ?
> 
> Jasper is a happy go lucky dog and is chill with everything


hehe yes ill still have her  she can sit with Tinkerbell and look out the window


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I remember that I would also love to have Matilda,Willie,Jamoka,and Mateo,And then A older one on here I loved was Katie's Jack.Lol I love alot of the chis on here.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

FBRaRrN said:


> I remember that I would also love to have Matilda,Willie,Jamoka,and Mateo,And then A older one on here I loved was Katie's Jack.Lol I love alot of the chis on here.


 
OH GOD NOT MY JAMOKA!!:coolwink::foxes15::daisy:lol 


ohhh we'll have to fight for Jack i've been try'n to get down to katie's house snice she got him!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my list is so long, I couldn't even post it. LOL. Coop is so proud that he made the kidnap list though. He really does think he's a chihuahua. In his heart, he is one. LOL. They are all so different and precious in their own ways, aren't they???


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> hehe yes ill still have her  she can sit with Tinkerbell and look out the window


 
LOL when you put you in the nut house with all the crazy stuff she do don't say i didn't warn you! 
Jutice is a very sweet easy going dog too but can't change too much around her :daisy:can't travel with her either which sucks!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh yes coop made my list FOR SURE  matter fact i'm out side your door RIGHT NOW with a crate dress in all black with some dog treats try'n to get him to come out while your on Chi PPL shhhhh.....


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok mines Twiglet and Bentley!! watch out!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

my list would be Brody, Jade, Nora, Dexter, Dahlia 
I love everyones though  xxx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Kioana said:


> OH GOD NOT MY JAMOKA!!:coolwink::foxes15::daisy:lol
> 
> 
> ohhh we'll have to fight for Jack i've been try'n to get down to katie's house snice she got him!!!


We will have to fight over Jack.lol Yes I love Jamoka


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

NNNNOOOO!!! Dexter is mine!!! I know there is more than 1..but the tri-color long hair Dexter is mine.


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

YAY, I get to keep my babies! hehehe

I'd have to steal Dahlia, Dexter, Joie, Twigglet, Tabitha and Jerry, among many others...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kioana said:


> oh yes coop made my list FOR SURE  matter fact i'm out side your door RIGHT NOW with a crate dress in all black with some dog treats try'n to get him to come out while your on Chi PPL shhhhh.....


OKay, I am laughing my butt off. He's been sniffing around the door and I kept wondering what was happening. Just double checked all my doors and windows.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

No one can have jazzman's Joie he is mine I have his twin lol.So he has to come here.I also love Lily to rcj1095 She is so sweet.I saw two more I would love to have to because they are blue.lolI would love to have Willow and Ivy.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> OKay, I am laughing my butt off. He's been sniffing around the door and I kept wondering what was happening. Just double checked all my doors and windows.


 
see robin! you better watch your back , you know what i'm going to go plant my farm and get you over there then in 4 days i'll be back muuuuuhaahhaaahaaahaaaa (that's my evil laugh:coolwink


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

haha thanks you can have my little brats!  ;-)


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

PS I want Mchi's Maribelle please.. I'll PM my address so you can ship her to me ASAP.. I'll pay for overnighting


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww I'd LOVE Chloe and Nora (even if she looks like a little old man with her puppy uglies LOL)

I've always admired Chloe pictures because she's always so wild and happy. My kinda pooch!

I'll trade you two bratty shortcoats for Chloe and Nora! (Look even I don't want my own dogs :lol: Although I do think they are cute!)


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

hahaha thank you! Little old lady Nora is very happy someone thinks she is cute- Mom has been chuckling at her lack of fur these days..hehehe she's so funny looking, but still cute to me


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I want Nora Harry says he wants her here with him.Lol


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

They can be hairless blue lovers!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

catalat said:


> They can be hairless blue lovers!!!


That is right they can!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

catalat said:


> PS I want Mchi's Maribelle please.. I'll PM my address so you can ship her to me ASAP.. I'll pay for overnighting


Nooo, you can't have my Mari! Well, maybe I'll ship her there when she wants to go panty hunting so I don't have to deal with it.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I want Matilda MChis.I would love to have alot of these sweet babies on here.But I have named some of my favs.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

haha mine love panty hunting too


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Mine used to but they stop and I am sooo glad that they did.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Damn, no one mentioned my girls. I was hoping for a trade. That means I'm stuck with 'em!!!



Oh btw, my list is too long as well. I have group of who I like, love, and am totally obsessed with.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

No one wants any of mine either and I have six to pick from oh well
I would love To have Willie,Mateo,Joie,Frankie,Ben,Willow ,Ivy,Dahlia,Zoey,Jade,Nora Matilda,,Jamoka,,And then A older one on here I loved was Katie's Jack.This is all the ones I want I know I had posted them in about three diff post but I put them all together.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

ekk how could i for get crystal's chis! i don't know what it is maybe because i just feel like i "know" the girls becuase it;s like the grew up with jamoka. and zoey

There is just soooooo many fav chis here so if i don't say your name it's not becasue your not my fav it's just i'm haveing a brain fart. I also like dexter he's a nice looking tri long coat 
oh and duh allll of ciarra's chis


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't feel bad Crystal, no one wants Holly either! But that's okay, because I wouldn't give her up for anything in the world


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I couldn't single any chi's out. I know I'd forget someone and personally.... I love them ALL. I really do. Every single one of them is special and wonderful. I'd have them all if I could. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Everytime someone posts, I see their chi and want them x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> Don't feel bad Crystal, no one wants Holly either! But that's okay, because I wouldn't give her up for anything in the world


Or my wee man Rocky but, hey he is mine FOREVER!!!!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Kioana said:


> LOL when you put you in the nut house with all the crazy stuff she do don't say i didn't warn you!
> Jutice is a very sweet easy going dog too but can't change too much around her :daisy:can't travel with her either which sucks!


hehe i belong in the nut house already  lol
are you trying to make me say no to your two? because its not working  lol



LittleHead said:


> Damn, no one mentioned my girls. I was hoping for a trade. That means I'm stuck with 'em!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw, my list is too long as well. I have group of who I like, love, and am totally obsessed with.


Ill have Britney


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I started making a list and it got so long that I deleted it. :lol: I thought, oh my, they are going to think I'm Chi greedy! :wink: Chances are if you post, I want your Chi.  So many adorable babies!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love your siggy TLI


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Princess!  I made is yesterday. I just love Christmas!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

TLI said:


> I started making a list and it got so long that I deleted it. :lol: I thought, oh my, they are going to think I'm Chi greedy! :wink: Chances are if you post, I want your Chi.  So many adorable babies!


hehehe I totally agree T 
love your siggy!! x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I like all of the babies on this site as well...They are all special individuals. One of my favorites is a long hair black boy with a white blaze on his chest. I think his name is Elmo. (sometimes oldziemers kicks in and I forget) I would also snap up Heathers Milo in a flash  It would be so fun to live close by and get to visit our favorites in person..but internet land is fun also...just think of all the cutness we would miss if this place did not exist.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you Princess!  I made is yesterday. I just love Christmas!


Lol, so do I.
Preparing early...

I would have Daliha, Dexter, Fern, and Tabitha. 
:cya: Going to get them all at the airport...
**EDIT**
But I love Rayne more than anyone, so... <3
I would never give her up.


----------

